# aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh the sweet soundsof summer!!! lol!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

my 2 girls are in the communal pool

so are a couple of English kids on holiday here

so are the 2 new Spanish kids who moved in downstairs this week

jeez it's noisy!!


but it's lovely noise - you can't beat the sound of kids enjoying themselves




I wonder how long before my 2 get fed up with translating though:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well that didn't last long...................

rain, thunder & lightening!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No pool yet, doesn't open until the second half of June usually, but certainly the weather for it.
Not like last year, is it??
Is it going to be a really hot summer? Seems like it. What about the UK? Anybody know??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes nothing better than the sound of kids saying goodnight mum lol x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No pool yet, doesn't open until the second half of June usually, but certainly the weather for it.
> Not like last year, is it??
> Is it going to be a really hot summer? Seems like it. What about the UK? Anybody know??


the weather where my dad is (bedfordshire) is in the low 20's at the mo - so maybe they'll get a summer

the long term predictions I've heard for Spain are that it will be 3-4 degrees hotter than last year - so a hot one!

the main difference seems to be that the past couple of summers have been sudden - not a gradual warming up as we're used to - then over just as suddenly in September!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is it going to be a really hot summer? Seems like it. What about the UK? Anybody know??


Lovely day here yesterday, mid 20's. Same today. Maybe a Summer ? Live in hope ( and in Northampton ). Fingers crossed

Derek


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

And the smells of summer!

The gardeners have been out mowing the public lawns in our village - the fantastic smell of new mown grass (with a hint of 2-stroke exhaust fumes) is a real give-away that summer is here.:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> And the smells of summer!
> 
> The gardeners have been out mowing the public lawns in our village - the fantastic smell of new mown grass (with a hint of 2-stroke exhaust fumes) is a real give-away that summer is here.:clap2:



I remember that from Scotland  for me here in Spain, the sound of summer starts when I hear my first bee eater I love the sound. 

The noise from kids around is normally shouting screaming or whinging I hardly ever hear actual laughter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes nothing better than the sound of kids saying goodnight mum lol x


that's my favourite


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> that's my favourite


Me too. Being a grumpy old sod I tend to view the old 'seen and not heard' maxim with great approval.
This thing about communal pools not opening until mid-June is daft imo. The pool in the urb where we stayed for four months (quite enough, thankyou) didn't open until June 15th and closed on September 15th, regardless of weather.
Many of the pisos were rented out (one of the many reasons it didn't suit us, too much coming and going at all sorts of unsociable hours) and I feel sorry for people who have come for a Whitsun break in the sun and can't swim in the pool.
The pool hours were also restricted from 10.00 until 20.00 which is a shame as it's lovely being able to swim before breakfast or under the stars at midnight on a balmy summer's night.
Is there a reason -some law perhaps -for these opening times? It seems they are common across Spain, not just in the place we lived when we first came here.
I know there is some new legislation about lifeguards and that will be a problem for the place we lived in as they had a deficit of over 50000 euros last year which led to the electricity being cut off once so there were no lights in the gardens or shared spaces, lifts and garage doors didn't work, no satellite tv...imagine that happening during the World Cup
I'm sure there are some very nice urbs and maybe we were unlucky but that experience really put us off.
It wasn't cheap either at 900 euros pcm.
I think the problem was that only around 10% of the pisos were occupied full-time by owner-residents. Absentee landlords have little reason to monitor noise and anti-social behaviour such as all-night drinking sessions on communal lawns.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Me too. Being a grumpy old sod I tend to view the old 'seen and not heard' maxim with great approval.
> This thing about communal pools not opening until mid-June is daft imo. The pool in the urb where we stayed for four months (quite enough, thankyou) didn't open until June 15th and closed on September 15th, regardless of weather.
> Many of the pisos were rented out (one of the many reasons it didn't suit us, too much coming and going at all sorts of unsociable hours) and I feel sorry for people who have come for a Whitsun break in the sun and can't swim in the pool.
> The pool hours were also restricted from 10.00 until 20.00 which is a shame as it's lovely being able to swim before breakfast or under the stars at midnight on a balmy summer's night.
> ...


I don't get the mid June opening either - ours is open all year & you can swim all year if you're daft enough to want to!

our pool is only small - only about 16 apartments - it can get a bit crowded now and again in August - but most of the year we pretty much have it to ourselves

none of the apartments is holiday-let - only one seems to be used by various different people & that's owned by an English family who seem to take turns to use it

only 5 are lived in all year round - and until this week my 2 kids were the only full timers - the rest are owned by mostly Spanish families who come from Valencia & Madrid for hols

we can swim 10am -10pm - except 3pm-5pm (even then if you're really quiet) - most of us are having a late lunch & a siesta then anyway

we don't really get any antisocial behaviour - except from the English family - and even that is just thoughtlessness, & when they are reminded about siesta time & the need to dry off before entering the building & dripping on the path - which gets dangerously slippery (it's not around the pool - it's from the street gate to the building), and so on - they adapt & respect the rest of us.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I don't get the mid June opening either - ours is open all year & you can swim all year if you're daft enough to want to!
> 
> our pool is only small - only about 16 apartments - it can get a bit crowded now and again in August - but most of the year we pretty much have it to ourselves
> 
> ...



That sounds really nice. If we'd had the good luck to find that sort of place we'd have entirely different views about piso life.
I wonder what will happen to that community as the deficit can only get worse. Quite a few of the apartments were unsold and some owners just didn't pay the fees which were imo quite reasonable at about 220 euros a month as the grounds were extensive and very well maintained and there was a large nicely landscaped pool with club house with the usual community facilities.
It was a very 'British' community too and we didn't come to Spain to hear English spoken all the time.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love children but only my own... I didn't want to get a babysitter in to have a nice night out with my husband only to be surrounded by couples who bring their kids and let them run around and squeal.. why do kids squeal??? I don't want to be in the pool and be splashed in the face by kids, I don't want to be sitting having a meal and have the women next to me changing her babies nappy! 
My children are grown and yes when I go out I would love to find a place that says KIDS BANNED.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I love children but only my own... I didn't want to get a babysitter in to have a nice night out with my husband only to be surrounded by couples who bring their kids and let them run around and squeal.. why do kids squeal??? I don't want to be in the pool and be splashed in the face by kids, I don't want to be sitting having a meal and have the women next to me changing her babies nappy!
> My children are grown and yes when I go out I would love to find a place that says KIDS BANNED.



A woman after me own heart....
Children can be discouraged from squealing - I discouraged my son pdq.
It's sadly often the parents who are loud, coarse etc.etc. and set a really wonderful example of public behaviour.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My pools up to 30 degrees already, it didn't go above that last year!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My children are grown and yes when I go out I would love to find a place that says KIDS BANNED.


HHmmmmmmm...
Try the UK, not likely to find that here in Spain


----------

